# Name These Obsolete Technologies



## Lara

I came across this visual quiz asking to identify 13 obsolete technologies:

http://www.quizfreak.com/can-you-identify-these-obsolete-technologies/index1.html

Good Luck! Can you think of any others…like those gigantic video cameras, so large you had to rest them on your shoulder?


----------



## ndynt

Do not know if it can be considered an accomplishment....but, got all 13 correct.  Does anyone remember using one of these?


----------



## Ameriscot

ndynt said:


> Do not know if it can be considered an accomplishment....but, got all 13 correct.  Does anyone remember using one of these?



My grandma had one.


----------



## Ameriscot

I got 11 out of 13. I don't know anything about the commodore Atari etc games.


----------



## merlin

I got 10 correct, but then I am an obsolete technology, so have trouble remembering a lot of the past, beyond where did I last use my reading glasses.


----------



## hollydolly

I only got 9...sorry folks I'm obviously not old enough to remember some of them.. layful:


----------



## SifuPhil

13 right - but then, I'm an old soul. Plus, I owned a few of those.


----------



## Pappy

I missed the Atari one. I thought it was a Commadore 64. All the others I have used or seen them in use.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Pappy said:


> I missed the Atari one. I thought it was a Commadore 64. All the others I have used or seen them in use.


----------



## oldman

Lucky me. I got all 13. All this proves is that I am showing my age.


----------



## Lara

merlin said:


> I got 10 correct, but then I am an obsolete technology, so have trouble remembering a lot of the past, beyond where did I last use my reading glasses.


High5 merlin, I got 10 also. I didn't see the correct answers posted so I'm not sure what I got wrong. I'll have to go back and check.

Nona, is that a steamer-presser kinda thingy for pressing shirts maybe? No, for tablecloths or sheets? I've never seen one. Thanks for your fun participation.


----------



## Ameriscot

Lara said:


> High5 merlin, I got 10 also. I didn't see any answers posted. I'll have to go back and check.
> 
> Nona, is that a steamer-presser kinda thingy for pressing shirts maybe? No, for tablecloths or sheets? I've never seen one. Thanks for your fun participation.



My grandmother used that press for sheets and pillow cases.  Probably tablecloths as well.


----------



## jujube

Those ironing machines were called "mangles", with good cause.  My mom wanted one of those badly, but had to settle for her trusty old iron.


----------



## Loosey

I got 13, but the Atari was a wild guess.


----------



## Cookie

9 out of 13.  Behind the times even back then I guess.


----------



## SifuPhil

Pappy said:


> I missed the Atari one. I thought it was a Commadore 64. All the others I have used or seen them in use.



My first PC was a Commodore 64 - if you had one you'd never forget it. 

If you didn't purchase the "optional" floppy drive you had to read in data by a cassette. It took 5 minutes to load a game of "Hangman".


----------



## Falcon

12/13  My mother had one of those "ironers".  I think it was an _"Ironrite"_.  It had a knee pedal underneath to control it, to keep your hands free
to manipulate the item being ironed.


----------



## AZ Jim

13 correct and Nonas object was a "Mangle".  Gawd I'm old!


----------



## Lara

Okay, here's another one. Anyone know what it is?


----------



## AZ Jim

Lara said:


> Okay, here's another one. Anyone know what it is?



Before my time I would guess by the scroll design.  I am circa 1936.


----------



## Ameriscot

Lara said:


> Okay, here's another one. Anyone know what it is?



Burglar alarm.


----------



## Lara

Yes! WTG, annie. This is the clockwork version of a Burglar Alarm circa 1870. You wind it up and place it under the door. The spike is pushed down when door opens setting off a "loud and effective" bell.


----------



## Ameriscot

Lara said:


> Yes! WTG, annie. This is the clockwork version of a Burglar Alarm circa 1870. You wind it up and place it under the door. The spike is pushed down when door opens setting off a "loud and effective" bell.



Umm..  Can't take the credit.    A wee bit of cheating.  Right click on the photo and hit Search google for this image.  A clever device!


----------



## ndynt

Amazing....thought it was a door stop....never began to envision it as a burglar alarm.  Did anyone ever use one of these?


----------



## Meanderer

I think it's used to light a charcoal grill......._(or an electric ping pong paddle!_)


----------



## NancyNGA

Oh, Oh, I know!!  It's a curling iron to make hairdos like this:


----------



## Ameriscot

NancyNGA said:


> Oh, Oh, I know!!  It's a curling iron to make hairdos like this:




:lol1:


----------



## ndynt

Ameriscot said:


> :lol1:



Me too...really loud....    Meanderer, clever but not correct.


----------



## Falcon

A bed warmer ?


----------



## NancyNGA

Falcon said:


> A bed warmer ?



 Good one, Falcon.  But it's square.  That seems odd for a bed warmer.    A steamer?


----------



## Lara

Ameriscot said:
			
		

> Umm.. Can't take the credit  A wee bit of cheating. Right Click on the photo and hit search google for this image


hahahaha…good guess annie (re: pic of punk rock girl)! Hey, I can't right click on pics. I don't have a mouse! No fair


----------



## Butterfly

ndynt said:


> Do not know if it can be considered an accomplishment....but, got all 13 correct.  Does anyone remember using one of these?



My mother had one of these when I was very small.  I wasn't allowed anywhere near it.


----------



## Butterfly

I got all 13 correct, but the Atari was a guess.

I ran a teletype at one of my early jobs.  Clunky things, they were.


----------



## Ameriscot

Lara said:


> hahahaha…good guess annie (re: pic of punk rock girl)! Hey, I can't right click on pics. I don't have a mouse! No fair



No right button to click on?


----------



## AZ Jim

It is a refrigerator defroster.


----------



## RadishRose

12 of 13. Missed the pager.


----------



## Lara

Ameriscot said:


> Umm.. Can't take the credit.  A wee bit of cheating. Right click on the photo and hit Search google for this image. A clever device!





Ameriscot said:


> No right button to click on?


No, I don't have a right button to click on. You have a mouse right? I don't. A mouse has a left and right place to click in order to see the posted photos info that reveals the answer. I don't have a mouse….just a laptop with only a touch pad (no right or left click) so I can't peek at the answer. So for me this is a game of purely guessing what the object is.


----------



## Ameriscot

Lara said:


> No, I don't have a right button to click on. You have a mouse right? I don't. A mouse has a left and right place to click in order to see the posted photos info that reveals the answer. I don't have a mouse….just a laptop with only a touch pad (no right or left click) so I can't peek at the answer. So for me this is a game of purely guessing what the object is.



Yes, I'm on a PC with mouse, but my laptop has a touchpad and a right and left button.  With my tablet or phone I'm limited.

Promise not to right click again!


----------



## AZ Jim

Lara, I never heard of a scratch pad that didn't have buttons near (usually below) it to use for left and right clicks.  How do you post with no left click?


----------



## Ameriscot

AZ Jim said:


> Lara, I never heard of a scratch pad that didn't have buttons near (usually below) it to use for left and right clicks.  How do you post with no left click?



I post with my tablet and phone and don't have any buttons.  The touchpad moves the cursor around and you just tap it.  Buttons aren't required.


----------



## Don M.

Good quiz....I still have some of these things.  I have a good set of Walkie Talkies that I use when out in the woods...to stay in touch with the wife at the house.  I have my old Smith Corona typewriter that I bought to use in High School.  I have a slide projector...and gobs of slides that I took with my camera back in the 1960's...when I was stationed in Germany.  I also have one of these big shoulder mount Panasonic camcorders...bought it when the kids were still at home, and have taken dozens of Video tapes of the kids and grandkids with it....since transferred all the old video tapes to DVD's.  I even have an old washing machine wringer that I use to wring out the chamois when I am washing the car or truck.  Some of the old stuff really never becomes totally obsolete.


----------



## Lara

Ameriscot said:


> Yes, I'm on a PC with mouse, but my laptop has a touchpad and a right and left button.  With my tablet or phone I'm limited. Promise not to right click again!


I have an Apple MacBook Air laptop. The buyer has the option to purchase a mouse separately but in the 3 years I've had it, this is the first time I've seen a need for it…which I don't want. 

Annie, don't worry, click away. It's just a game that I don't take seriously. You're not the only one that does it I'm sure. I just probably won't post pics for guessing anymore though because it takes time to search for something all will enjoy and find challenging, uploading, and posting…only to find out the answer is in plain view. It's not your fault. It's technology which makes this type of game obsolete.


----------



## Lara

Don, you must take very good care of your things. I too had a Panasonic shoulder mount camcorder and I bout a very old ringer in an antique store once but never use it.


----------



## AZ Jim

Lara said:


> I have an Apple MacBook Air laptop. The buyer has the option to purchase a mouse separately but in the 3 years I've had it, this is the first time I've seen a need for it…which I don't want.
> 
> Annie, don't worry, click away. It's just a game that I don't take seriously. You're not the only one that does it I'm sure. I just probably won't post pics for guessing anymore though because it takes time to search for something all will enjoy and find challenging, uploading, and posting…only to find out the answer is in plain view. It's not your fault. It's technology which makes this type of game obsolete.



According to instructions you can tap the trackpad gives you right click.  Use two fingers.


----------



## Lara

AZ Jim said:


> According to instructions you can tap the trackpad gives you right click.  Use two fingers.


Thanks AZ but that doesn't work on mine. I just tried it to make sure, tapped all over it, and no…nada…nothing. I bought mine in 2012 so maybe that's a different model than for the instructions you have. My salesman was right…"no right or left click unless you buy a mouse". I have no other need for a mouse so I didn't buy one.


----------



## Don M.

Lara said:


> Don, you must take very good care of your things. I too had a Panasonic shoulder mount camcorder and I bout a very old ringer in an antique store once but never use it.



Yup, I try to take Real good care of our stuff.  I have been fixing things all my life, and consider it a personal failure if I let something go to pot.  I just have a "thing" about spending hundred of dollars for something new, when I can keep the old item working fine for just a few dollars.  Besides, keeping things working gives me something worthwhile to do in retirement.  

For example, I have a couple thousand dollars set aside for a new lawn tractor, but I keep nursing the 15 yr. old Snapper along.  This year, I have had to replace the drive belt and tie rods in the old Snapper...for a total cost of about $60.  It is working good, and until it gets to the point where I have to put hundreds into it, I will keep that $2000 in the bank.


----------



## AZ Jim

Lara said:


> Thanks AZ but that doesn't work on mine. I just tried it to make sure, tapped all over it, and no…nada…nothing. I bought mine in 2012 so maybe that's a different model than for the instructions you have. My salesman was right…"no right or left click unless you buy a mouse".



Sounds weird but I yield to ya.


----------



## Ameriscot

Don M. said:


> Yup, I try to take Real good care of our stuff.  I have been fixing things all my life, and consider it a personal failure if I let something go to pot.  I just have a "thing" about spending hundred of dollars for something new, when I can keep the old item working fine for just a few dollars.  Besides, keeping things working gives me something worthwhile to do in retirement.



My hubby is like that.  He tries to fix things even when you know they can't be fixed.  He just hates having to dump something.


----------



## Lara

Don M. said:


> Yup, I try to take Real good care of our stuff.  I have been fixing things all my life, and consider it a personal failure if I let something go to pot.  I just have a "thing" about spending hundred of dollars for something new, when I can keep the old item working fine for just a few dollars.  Besides, keeping things working gives me something worthwhile to do in retirement.
> 
> For example, I have a couple thousand dollars set aside for a new lawn tractor, but I keep nursing the 15 yr. old Snapper along.  This year, I have had to replace the drive belt and tie rods in the old Snapper...for a total cost of about $60.  It is working good, and until it gets to the point where I have to put hundreds into it, I will keep that $2000 in the bank.


You're unique in today's world of disposables and waste. I admire your trait for respecting your possessions.


----------



## Lara

AZ Jim said:


> Lara, I never heard of a scratch pad that didn't have buttons near (usually below) it to use for left and right clicks.  How do you post with no left click?


I just place my cursor over the word "Reply" and tap on the touch pad.


----------



## AZ Jim

You've tried two fingers tap on the little "Gear" icon?


----------



## Meanderer

Lara, maybe.... you need to hire a temp?


----------



## imp

That's a "mangle". I got all the quiz questions right except #4, whatever that was!     All ya gotta be is very old!!  imp


----------



## imp

*Device Which Produced This?*

What device or devices were used? WARNING: Very "hip" image portrayal, sign of the times, not for squeamish viewers!

http://www.servimg.com/view/12835856/418


----------



## Lara

*imp*..."not for the squeamish viewers"? Now I'm afraid to click on your link (is there blood? or spiders) but you do have my curiosity. 

*Jim*…i don't have a gear icon (pad is all blank) BUT I googled "how do you right-click on an Apple MacBook Air?" Guess what!! If I go to my system preferences I can enable it in a few steps there...and then tap on the right bottom corner of my trackpad or touch pad. It's not enabled right now. http://osxdaily.com/2011/05/24/enable-right-click-mac/


----------



## ndynt

Imp, the obvious...needles.  Tattoo gun and needles and large darning needles for piercings.  Not so obvious....hole gauge for ears and nose.


----------



## Manatee

I got 13, I must be obsolete.


----------



## Sassycakes

I guess I am older than dirt, I got 10 out of 13 !


----------



## Hanfonius

Wasn't that mystery machine known as a Hoffman Presser?
I seem to recall seeing them in drycleaners in the 1990's.


----------



## Meanderer

What is this?


----------



## Ken N Tx

Pre 1800's



Meanderer said:


> What is this?


----------



## Meanderer

Ken N Tx said:


> Pre 1800's


Before mid 1800's.


----------



## Pappy

Is it an old breadbox?


----------



## Meanderer

Pappy said:


> Is it an old breadbox?


Sorry, Pappy...not a breadbox.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Meanderer said:


> Sorry, Pappy...not a breadbox.



I cheated...I know...


----------



## RadishRose

It's got holes in it like a pie saver but seems too small. Need a hint as to the size.... Is it bigger than a breadbox?


----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> It's got holes in it like a pie saver but seems too small. Need a hint as to the size.... Is it bigger than a breadbox?


It's a couple feet wide.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Meanderer said:


> It's a couple feet wide.


----------



## RadishRose

Then, is it a pie saver?


----------



## RadishRose

Hey wait a minute!!! Ken said he cheated so I remembered how and I just did now. Lol lol no wonder Ken is laughing at your hint Jim....too funny!


----------



## Ken N Tx

RadishRose said:


> Hey wait a minute!!! Ken said he cheated so I remembered how and I just did now. Lol lol no wonder Ken is laughing at your hint Jim....too funny!


----------



## Pappy

:help1::help1:


----------



## Meanderer

RadishRose said:


> Then, is it a pie saver?


Nooooo...


----------



## Meanderer

Pappy said:


> :help1::help1:


...it is to be used below your knees. (Sorry, I was making waffles...that is NOT a hint)


----------



## Lara

Used below your knees? Is it like a Japanese type of warmer where you would put hot coals in the drawer and put it a sunken spot where peoples legs are like under a table?? Oh, did you just edited that to say it's not a hint? So, it's NOT below the knees? Well how about just a warmer for wherever?


----------



## Meanderer

Lara said:


> Used below your knees? Is it like a Japanese type of warmer where you would put hot coals in the drawer and put it a sunken spot where peoples legs are like under a table??


You are close, Lara...it is used to warm _parts_ of your body...below the knees.....oh yeah, and it's a couple of feet wide.


----------



## Meanderer

Lara, you have been declared the winner!  Yes, it is a foot warmer!

FOOT WARMERS


"Before the mid-1800s, American homes and public spaces were often poorly heated. One device that helped early Americans keep warm was the foot warmer - a box with holes poked in the sides and a tray inside for hot coals. A metal handle or rope allowed the user to transport the warmer easily.


In the 17th, 18th, and early 19th centuries, women and children carried foot warmers to meetings or to church. Women's long skirts would hang over the foot warmer, holding in the precious heat - an excellent use for these seemingly impractical garments.


Although improvements in heating occurred in the 1820s, foot warmers continued to be used in sleighs and carriages. In the late 1800s and early 1900s, heated concrete blocks were used as foot warmers in automobiles.


Foot warmers were made of wood, tin, brass, or a combination of these materials. The holes punched into wood and tin foot warmers often formed a pattern or design.


This example from the METC collection is likely from the late 1700s or early 1800s. Made of wood and tin, it has a sliding front panel that reveals a metal tray for the hot coals. Ventilating holes in the sides form decorative patterns, three of which depict a bird with a heart carved in its center. Popular in early America as wedding gifts, foot warmers were commonly decorated with hearts. The presence of both birds and hearts on this foot warmer is reminiscent of the use of hearts, birds, and flowers by German immigrant artists in Pennsylvania who worked in the Fraktur style. Yet hearts also appear in combination with the Federal eagle in early US folk art".


Lori Beth Finkelstein


----------



## Lara

Wow, that was a wild guess but based on my experiences in Japan when I think they used hibachi's for that…but didn't look like the one you posted. It would be so pretty to see the glow coming out the little holes. I have a hole-punched tin lantern that holds a candle. So, I just took this pic of it. Just added a pic of my Hibachi from Japan (quite large as you can see). I put glass over the top to make as an end table but inside is a copper lining where they put the coal sticks (not the type of hibachi for cooking) . Sometimes they would put a tea kettle on top and different teas in the drawers but other times they would put in under the center of the table in a hole to warm people's legs. Sorry the pics are so large.


----------



## Hanfonius

Am I allowed to put in a question,  please?


----------



## Lara

Yes you are! Hmmm…thinking….is it a part to something or is it fully functional on it's own?


----------



## Hanfonius

Lara,  it is complete as you see it.
The only thing missing is a 'consumable',  such as a toilet roll - which it isn't.


----------



## Meanderer

Is it a string dispenser?


----------



## Hanfonius

You are absolutely correct,  Meanderer.
(I'm unable to send you back a photo of it with string at the moment).

It was an old string dispenser as used in a butcher's shop.

Well done.   Your prize is in the post.


----------



## Meanderer

What is this mid 1800's object?


----------



## Lara

Good guess! I was thinking paper towel holder after the clue but decided no. Good post Hanfonius. 

Now, umm, is this next one a tool that a cobbler or a carpenter would use?


----------



## Meanderer

Noooo.  More for someone in early "law enforcement".


----------



## Lara

Well, it's probably not a torture device. Ohhh, it's you're clever connection to Hillary's nemesis? An early version of a paper shredder?


----------



## Meanderer

Noooo...more for communication.


----------



## Lara

hmm, communication for someone in early 1800's law enforcement…hmm…anyone else have a guess? I'm still thinking…bbl


----------



## NancyNGA

If you whirl that thing around with the handle it looks like it would make a clicking noise because of those gears.


----------



## Meanderer

NancyNGA said:


> If you whirl that thing around with the handle it looks like it would make a clicking noise because of those gears.


Yes, Nancy,  it makes a noise when whirled around.....so far so good.....


----------



## NancyNGA

OK, so law enforcement and communication in 1800's.  This was the early version of 911.  Every household had one of these and when the burglars came they would hold this thing out the window and spin it, and hope the next door neighbor would hear it and come running?


----------



## Meanderer

This is a Watchman's Rattle.  Before towns had formal police forces, they had watchmen.  You are close enough to be declared a winner!

This rattle, a recent Museum acquisition, would have been used by a 19th-century watchman in a town without a police force or the means for rapid communication in case of an emergency.

Although many American counties had sheriffs during the colonial era, it was not until the mid-1800s that cities, and later towns, formed police departments. Morris County's first sheriff took office in 1739, a year after the county was created, but Madison did not have its own police department until the 1890s.




Without a police force, towns relied on hired watchmen to walk their streets, especially at night. A watchman would have used a noisemaker much like the one shown here to alert people in the case of an emergency.

This very nicely made rattle, a gift of Theodore Trowbridge of Madison, is crafted from what appears to be cherry wood. Unusual in that the clackers and the frame that support them are carved from one piece of wood, the rattle has a nicely lathe-turned handle.

All in all, this is a very attractive piece of woodworking for a utilitarian object.

_*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica]Lori Beth Finkelstein[/FONT]*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica]
[/FONT]_


----------



## NancyNGA

Interesting.  I hope it's loud.  

Does anyone remember an old TV quiz type show where someone would bring an object and 4 panelists had to guess what it was.  I can't remember the name.  I loved that show.


----------



## Meanderer

Not to get off topic, but I discovered this interview, concerning the book: "The Watchman's Rattle" by Rebecca Costa, concerning our ability to solve today's complex problems.


----------



## Meanderer

NancyNGA said:


> Interesting.  I hope it's loud.
> 
> Does anyone remember an old TV quiz type show where someone would bring an object and 4 panelists had to guess what it was.  I can't remember the name.  I loved that show.


No, but the new version is on Ask This Old House, called "What Is It"!


----------



## Lara

YAY Nancy! I was going to guess again but I was wayyyy off. Just got home but had my stellar answer ready (wrong again robin lol) before seeing your conversation. I was going to say an embosser where you thread the paper through the slat and turn the handle sending the paper through a stamp. Interesting device and background history!


----------



## NancyNGA

I found it.  It was called The Liar's Club.  In the 70s.  A little different from what I thought.  And yes, I like that segment of This Old House too.


----------



## Hanfonius

Sorry,  I was answering a question already answered..!!!


----------



## Ken N Tx

Meanderer said:


> This is a Watchman's Rattle.  Before towns had formal police forces, they had watchmen.  You are close enough to be declared a winner!
> 
> This rattle, a recent Museum acquisition, would have been used by a 19th-century watchman in a town without a police force or the means for rapid communication in case of an emergency.
> 
> Although many American counties had sheriffs during the colonial era, it was not until the mid-1800s that cities, and later towns, formed police departments. Morris County's first sheriff took office in 1739, a year after the county was created, but Madison did not have its own police department until the 1890s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without a police force, towns relied on hired watchmen to walk their streets, especially at night. A watchman would have used a noisemaker much like the one shown here to alert people in the case of an emergency.
> 
> This very nicely made rattle, a gift of Theodore Trowbridge of Madison, is crafted from what appears to be cherry wood. Unusual in that the clackers and the frame that support them are carved from one piece of wood, the rattle has a nicely lathe-turned handle.
> 
> All in all, this is a very attractive piece of woodworking for a utilitarian object.
> 
> _*Lori Beth Finkelstein*
> _



Could also be used to welcome in the New Year....


----------



## Meanderer

Ken N Tx said:


> Could also be used to welcome in the New Year....


...you could also be arrested for a false alarm....


----------



## NancyNGA

What was this used for?   It was patented in 1875.   For scale, the round bowl-shaped thing is probably about 12"-18" across.


----------



## Hanfonius

Hmmm,  Nancy,  anything to do with a dog sleigh?


----------



## NancyNGA

Nope.


----------



## Hanfonius

OK,  so it it for standing beer barrels up,  having rolled them at far?


----------



## Hanfonius

(I'm being rather greedy here with my questions).

Is something that raises a reclining person into an upright position?


----------



## NancyNGA

No, there are no wheels.  Sits flat on the floor when used.  Doesn't tilt either.


----------



## Hanfonius

Is it for cleaning your wellies or boots before entering a field with livestock?


----------



## Lara

Is it a wooden game where you push down on the lever and it flips the bowl like a Tiddly Wink to a designated circle drawn on the ground? haha, I know, I've always been a little far out there.


----------



## NancyNGA

Ha! Ha!  I forgot all about Tiddly Winks.  Was never any good at it.

But no, not a boot cleaner or TW game.   

The bowl part rotates.


----------



## Meanderer

is it used in the kitchen?


----------



## NancyNGA

No.  Not used in the house at all.


----------



## Hanfonius

Ah ha!   Is it used in prospecting???


----------



## Meanderer

is it for thrashing wheat or removing some kind of grain from the stalks?


----------



## NancyNGA

No prospecting, no wheat, but those are clever guesses.

It would be used in or near a barn.


----------



## Lara

a mixer for making slop to feed the pigs or just to mix feed?


----------



## NancyNGA

No, not used for any feed, or for pigs.


----------



## Hanfonius

(Hope you don't mind me repeating your picture - just so we can all remember).

Anything to do with chicken feed?


----------



## Lara

used for fruit or vegetable produce?


----------



## Hanfonius

Personal hygiene..???


----------



## NancyNGA

No, nothing to do with any kind of feed.  Not a chicken or a pig, but, yes, some kind of animal.

This is a tough one.  I don't believe the invention was very successful.   Good in theory, but not in practice.


----------



## Lara

Rock tumber? haha we're getting desperate…oh, oops, didn't see your post nancy

Yes, I was thinking this invention was probably a bad idea lol


----------



## ndynt

To hold a animal immobile to ?  Brand, shear or?


----------



## NancyNGA

*YES!!!

*Nona, you got it!   

*Sheep-Shearing Chair
*If sheep are set on their rumps, the animals become very calm and are easier to shear. The patent for this sheep-shearing chair says, "The sheep, having been placed on the seat in the position desired for commencing the clipping, is not moved during the entire process. As the clipping progresses, the platform is revolved, so as to bring the rack into different relative positions to the sheep." (The shearer leans the sheep against the rack while shearing it.) _Patent granted to Charles McCall and James McCall, Morristown, Ohio, April 6, 1875_.

http://www.motherearthnews.com/diy/tools/antique-farm-tools-zm0z11zgri.aspx


----------



## Lara

Congrats Nona!…you're just a smartie pants :yougogirl:ha


----------



## NancyNGA

"The infamous sheep sculpture, City Walk, Canberra. A visual pun on sheep shearing - a sheep in a barber's chair. "


----------



## Manatee

About 25 years ago we went by train from Melbourne to Sydney.  Never saw so many sheep in our whole lives.


----------



## NancyNGA

Apparently it's still done the old fashioned way, either with shears or clippers.


----------



## Meanderer

I am feeling sheepish...should'a known its purpose was ...sheepish!


----------



## Pappy

The farmer was chasing the ram to shear him when the ram ran over the cliff.
Poor thing didn't see the ewe turn.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Pappy said:


> The farmer was chasing the ram to shear him when the ram ran over the cliff.
> Poor thing didn't see the ewe turn.


----------

